# Post Christmas Blahs



## debodun (Dec 21, 2016)

How much do you "crash" after Christmas? 

I think when I was a kid, it was worse. There was such excitement and build up prior to Christmas, then suddenly it was over. I hated December 26th knowing it would be another whole year to next Christmas. Now that I am alone, Christmas is hardly different than any other day. The parties are over; no decorations to take down.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 21, 2016)

Christmas is great...getting together with the family, etc.  However, after the holidays, I have a long list of projects to get done...many dependent upon the weather.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm sick of all the shopping, commercials, music, repeat after repeat on TV  etc...  I love seeing the family at  Yuletide, but I'm glad when it's over and life can return to some sort of normality.   The weather doesn't help - I'd prefer to be off in the camper or out walking the hills.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2016)

My daughter is having the family for Christmas at her new home in VA. I am thrilled! I have done it for over 40 years. Tired of the cooking,cleaning, decorating, and the stress of who is coming, what will the weather be like for those who have to travel, and lately, who is on what diet and what can I make. Usually after all that I'd crash big time,and just sit and wonder if it all was worth it.  This year I will come home to a clean house, take down a few decorations and move on to projects I have planned for the next few months. I hope she will enjoy doing this because I am more than willing to pass the torch.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2016)

me too Capt.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 21, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My daughter is having the family for Christmas at her new home in VA. I am thrilled! I have done it for over 40 years. Tired of the cooking,cleaning, decorating, and the stress of who is coming, what will the weather be like for those who have to travel, and lately, who is on what diet and what can I make. Usually after all that I'd crash big time,and just sit and wonder if it all was worth it.  This year I will come home to a clean house, take down a few decorations and move on to projects I have planned for the next few months. I hope she will enjoy doing this because I am more than willing to pass the torch.



That's us, too.  The family gathered at our house for years, but now its the Daughters turns to "host".  They alternate years, so we just go to the city, and enjoy the day.  We'll head up there tomorrow, stay at the casino for a couple of nights, have Saturday with the family, then on Christmas day we will go to the casino nearby, and have a feast and fun by ourselves.  Then...start working on my Winter "to do" list.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 21, 2016)

I never crash after xmas, just enjoy well earned leisure time with leftovers and treats, including reading, entertainment, going out for walks, puttering or just hanging out.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2016)

I used to crash when the decorations came down and the house went back to normal.  A couple of years ago I downsized all of my year round holiday decorations to fit into one plastic tote.  Now I only put out a few small Christmas/Winter decorations that have meaning to me and I buy a nice Poinsettia.  No more crash.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2016)

Like you Deb, I haven't felt a crash since I was a kid, Christmas was over and another year till the next one seemed like an eternity.  Now it's like any other day, and the next one is here before I know it.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2016)

I don't do much for Christmas anymore.  Not much family left, and what there is is scattered to the four winds.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm happier after Christmas holidays are done with, my mood picks up with the new year.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 21, 2016)

We had our "family" Christmas gathering last Sunday.  Our family consists of my wife and I, our kids and mates, grandkids and mates of some, and now 6 great grands.  A total of 35.  This year 28 of us made the celebration. We gathered at our son's home in Conn.  Our whole family lives within a 2 hr. drive with the exception of one grandson and wife, who live on the west coast. Without having everyone in close proximity, these family get togethers would be nearly impossible. 

We get together a week before Christmas so as to allow some of the folks to spend time with in-law families on the actual Holiday.  It's worked for us for a few years now and after last week-end, it's like Christmas is over.  The real day (coming up) will be quiet with only a few scattered gatherings.


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2016)

Taking down the tree used to depress the heck out of me.  Now I just have a table-top tree decorated only with cardinals and snowflakes, with a grapevine star on top.  There's a redbird perched on the star.  I was reading Fannie Flagg's "A Redbird Christmas" and decided I had to have a redbird tree of my own.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 22, 2016)

I love being with family, but all the BS hoopla(decorations, shopping frenzy/buying gifts, etc) makes me crazy.    I love the calm after new years...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2016)

I do get them but it is because of a culmination of a lot of things. Once the new year rolls around I am fine and back to my old self, whatever that is


----------



## Raven (Dec 22, 2016)

I enjoy Christmas and I don't crash after it's over.
I look forward to the new year with new projects, reading new books and settling
down for the quiet winter months.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm pretty _steady-as-you-go _all year long concerning holidays, so nothing to crash from. OTOH, at New Years, when the income tax records start coming in the mail, then I crash a little.  They remind me of tax deadlines.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 22, 2016)

We decorate gradually and undecorate the same way.  When the New Year arrives, it is a new page and a fresh start.  It's all good!


----------

